# cute fleece Frog Lodge



## mary ellen (Mar 1, 2011)

*Has anyone gotten this cute fleece Frog Lodge for their hedgie? I'd like to know if it would be good for a hedgehog. It looks sooo cute, and I can just picture a little hedgie peeking out of the mouth. It is made for ferrets but it looks big enough for a hedgehog. I hope someone has this and can tell me how their hedgehog likes it. Thanks.*

http://www.ferret.com/item/marshall-fle ... ts/650744/


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

It's adorable and since it's fleece I would think that it's safe enough. Just watch out for loose threads and exposed seams.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

The only issue I can see is the rattle on the inside meant to entice the ferrets. If that can be removed without any seams poking out, I think it would make an adorable hedgie bag.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I have it!  

My hog is crazy about it. I wrote up a review for it in the reviews section, but A) I cut the rattle off easy peasy, B) I haven't had any problem with loose threads, and C) as far as negatives go, it's kind of annoying to clean, but I've found that a stiff scrubber brush & a tiny amount of non-scented hypoallergenic detergent work fine for hand washing - it's the rinsing cycle that bugs me... because of the material it's made out of, it holds water really well and it takes a long time to rinse the detergent out. And it takes 2 full days for it to air dry. My Mildred hates it when I wash it and pouts until it's dry enough to put back in her cage. :lol:


----------



## EtherealRose (Mar 15, 2012)

hanhan27 said:


> I have it!
> 
> My hog is crazy about it. I wrote up a review for it in the reviews section, but A) I cut the rattle off easy peasy, B) I haven't had any problem with loose threads, and C) as far as negatives go, it's kind of annoying to clean, but I've found that a stiff scrubber brush & a tiny amount of non-scented hypoallergenic detergent work fine for hand washing - it's the rinsing cycle that bugs me... because of the material it's made out of, it holds water really well and it takes a long time to rinse the detergent out. And it takes 2 full days for it to air dry. My Mildred hates it when I wash it and pouts until it's dry enough to put back in her cage. :lol:


This is very cute!! I am glad your hedgie likes it! Did you end up ordering it online or able to find it somewhere else? 
I may have to get one :mrgreen:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I have seen it online, but I bought mine at a small independently owned pet store in my area.


----------

